# Bremsbeläge nutzen sich ungleichmäßig ab - Warum?



## Scr4t (14. Oktober 2008)

also bei mir nutzen sich an meiner Magura(HR) die beläge an den rändern mehr ab als in der mitte.
Deshalb liegen diese logischerweise nicht ideal auf. -> nicht ideale Bremsleistung

Beim montieren der NEUEN beläge habe ich penibelst darauf geachtet das die wirklich parallel rausfahren und die Felgenflanke treffen.

Könnte es daran liegen, da meine Kolben etwas weiter weg von der Felge sind? Und dadurch beim bremsen, die beläge etwas spiel haben und sich vorne und hinten mehr abnutzen?

Wer was weiss, immer her damit!


----------



## SkiZzo (14. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin jetzt kein experte auf dem gebiet, aber ich gib ma meinen senf dazu.  ich denke schon das es teils am spiel liegen kann, den die beläge da haben. aber wenn du meinst das die beläge sich an den rändern abnutzen kann es ja vllt daran liegen das der zylinder schief eingesetzt ist. Außerdem müsstest du ja für die optimale bremsleistung eh die beläge so nah wie möglich an die felge tun, da dann ja mehr druck auf der bremse ist. oder irre ich mich da? lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (14. Oktober 2008)

Was für Halteschellen hast du? Zufällig die Tensile Offset Schellen?


----------



## Scr4t (14. Oktober 2008)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Was für Halteschellen hast du? Zufällig die Tensile Offset Schellen?



die ganz normalen Magura 4 Loch Schellen.

Dürfte es nicht egal sein ob die beläge nah dran oder weit weg sind?
Denn die Flüssigkeit breitet sich doch gleichmäßig aus, wenn ich am hebel ziehe.
Ich drück quasi am Hebel die flüssigkeit durch die leitung -> beläge kommen raus. Wenn ich weiter ziehe, kommen sie einfach weiter raus?!


----------



## SkiZzo (14. Oktober 2008)

wenn sie näher dran sind brauchst du ja weniger flüssigkeit um die beläge an die felge zu bekommen. daher packt die bremse ja dann fester, alls wenn du schon den hebel ganz durchziehst und die beläge grad die felge berühren.


----------



## Maxximum (15. Oktober 2008)

wenn sie näher an der felge sieht auch wesentlich leichter ob der kolben leicht shief ist oder nicht.


----------



## misanthropia (15. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir gibts das Problem auch. Ich korrigiere die Stellung einfach alle 3 Monate wieder. Bei der Ausrichtung bin ich auch mittlerweile nicht mehr so genau.
Ich würde drauf wetten, dass die Beläge bei dir in ihrer Schiefstellung nach Vorne zeigen, also die Belagecke auf Lenkerseite innen liegt.
DU musst dir ja mal vorstellen wie heftig die Belastungen auf die Bremsbeläge sind, auf jeden fall schwellend, manchmal sogar wechseln. Die befestigung der Kolben ist einfach nur ein Reibschluss mit einem Plastik- Zwischenteil. Du kannst auch den Kolben nicht unendlich fest anziehen, weil sich sonst der Zylinder nicht mehr bewegen kann.
Jetzt überleg dir mal wie oft du Bremst oder die Bremse quietscht. jetzt sagen wir mit jedem Bremsen bewegt sich die Bremse um 0,001mm in die Schiefstellung... dann bist du bei 100 Bremsungen schon bei 0,1mm.
Irgendwann liegen die Beläge dann so schief, dass es zu einem Formschluss kommt und er sich nicht weiter bewegen kann. Entweder berührt der Kolben die Halteschelle oder die vordere Ecke steht schon so nah an der Felge.
So erkläre ich mir das und habe mich dacmit abgefunden


----------



## ecols (15. Oktober 2008)

Scr4t schrieb:


> die ganz normalen Magura 4 Loch Schellen.
> 
> Dürfte es nicht egal sein ob die beläge nah dran oder weit weg sind?
> Denn die Flüssigkeit breitet sich doch gleichmäßig aus, wenn ich am hebel ziehe.
> Ich drück quasi am Hebel die flüssigkeit durch die leitung -> beläge kommen raus. Wenn ich weiter ziehe, kommen sie einfach weiter raus?!



ja, das ist linear.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Oktober 2008)

SkiZzo schrieb:


> wenn sie näher dran sind brauchst du ja weniger flüssigkeit um die beläge an die felge zu bekommen. daher packt die bremse ja dann fester, alls wenn du schon den hebel ganz durchziehst und die beläge grad die felge berühren.




schwachsinn, das ist ein geschlossenes system. Da wird nicht mehr oder weniger flüssigkeit gebraucht. 

Das volumen mir einfach nur hin und her geschoben. Wenn die beläge weiger von der felge weg sind muss man halt den hebel stärker ziehen, wenn du dann immer noch gleiche hebelkraft aufbringen kannst bleibt die bremsleistung absulut gleich.

Das einzige was sich verändert sind die scherkräfte die auf den zylinder, dessen befestigung und letztendlich auch auf den rahmen wirken, weil der hebel größer ist.


----------



## SkiZzo (15. Oktober 2008)

dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit für mein schwachsinniges kommentar!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (18. Oktober 2008)

NEUE KURZE FRAGE 

Habe eine Frage zu diesen Bremsbelägen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Da ich auf meiner aktuellen VR-Bremse noch die Standartbeläge fahre und die Felge noch nicht angeflext ist, wollte ich mal fragen wie sich die Transparenten Beläge so auf ungeflexten Felgen machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

